# (Hamburg) Muellberg? Stevens Cup?



## gage_ (24. September 2001)

Hi,

eine Freundin von mir (@Harry: die gleiche, die uns auch Michael beschert hat ) hat mir erzaehlt, dass auf irgendeinem Muellberg offenbar ein MTB-Rennen namens Stevens Cup stattfindet.

Weiss jemand, wo dieser Berg ist? Das waer ja auch mal .. trashig ))

Gregor.


----------



## Bischi (24. September 2001)

..wenn hier von den Poppenbüttler Müllbergen die Rede ist, weiss ich wo das ist. Von Müllberg kann da nicht mehr die Rede sein. Es ist einfach nur ein etwas höherer Hüge in der Landschaft mit Kiesgrube und Baggersee nebenan. Mit dem Rad finde ich da hin, auf der Karte müsste ich direkt nochmal nachschauen...

Wann soll das  Rennen denn sein. Der Setevens-Cup wird dort schon seit ein paar Jahren ausgetragen.

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (24. September 2001)

Der Stevens-Cup ist für dieses Jahr gelaufen. Ist eine norddeutsche CC-Rennserie mit fünf bis acht Läufen, je nachdem, wieviel Veranstalter sie zusammen bekommen. War dieses Jahr in 3 x in Norderstedt, in Buchholz/Nordheide, Neubrandenburg... Start normalerweise im April. Weiteres unter 
http://home.t-online.de/home/gerhardt.vonHacht/steven1.htm

Die Rennstrecke in Norderstedt ist wie folgt zu finden:

Aus Richtung Norden + Süden
A7 über AS HH-Schnelsen-Nord verlassen,
Richtung Norderstedt fahren und
an der ersten nennenswerten Ampel links
Der Müllberg selbst ist an der Oadby and Wigston Straße

Das ganze ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen, der Müllberg ist deutlich höher als der Rest der Landschaft und hat oben ein Holzkreuz o.ä. Die Strecke an sich ist nicht sonderlich interessant, bei den Rennen fährt man durch ein Labyrinth von Flatterbändern.  Aber der Kurs wird halt immer genehmigt und ist deshalb zumindest beim Veranstalter beliebt. Bei den Fahrern ist die Meinung über die Strecke durchaus geteilt....


----------



## gage_ (24. September 2001)

thx Alan ... mir ging es eigentlich auch nicht so ums Rennen, sondern die Location. Und wenn die Meinungen da geteilt sind, werd ich es mir wohl mal anschauen muessen


----------



## RobBj123 (24. September 2001)

Also zumindest bei Regen ist die Strecke in Norderstedt keinen Meter Anfahrt wert... Die Trail sind total verschlammt und nach einer Runde siehst du aus wie Sau. Ausserdem sind die kleinen giftigen Anstiege dann praktisch nicht fahrbar. Ach ja, und seine Hand kann man sich dann da auch ganz gut brechen :-(

ciao
Robert

PS: Nächstes Jahr wieder... man muss es ja auch mal bis zum Ende schaffen...


----------



## Rabbit (24. September 2001)

Hi Robert,

dann gibt mal rechtzeitig bekannt, wann "nächstes" Jahr ist! Wir werden dich dann im IBC-Shirt anfeuern und wenn Du vom Müllberg genug hast und die Hand noch OK ist drehen wir nochmal eine gemütliche Rinde durch die Harburger Berge 

cu, Harry


----------



## gage_ (24. September 2001)

Wir fahren einfach alle beim Rennen mit


----------



## Bischi (24. September 2001)

**keuch* *hächel* *würg**


----------



## RobBj123 (24. September 2001)

Jo, das wär auf jeden Fall mal ne geile Sache. Bestimmt sind da nächstes Jahr auch wieder mehrere Läufe und wenn ich dann Zeit hab fahr ich natürlich auch hin. 
Aber wenn ihr mal wieder ne Runde im Deister dreht und meine Hand wieder okay ist, bin ich natürlich auch dabei.

ciao
Robert


----------



## Alan (24. September 2001)

auf dem schweinekurs... nää!!

niemals nich!!

hat eigentlich jemand interesse an einer winterrennserie? 

nur mal so als frage...


----------



## RobBj123 (24. September 2001)

Interesse an ner Winterrennserie??? Aber auf jeden Fall. Wie wärs mit nem Sylvestermarathon oder so was. Mit Grog und Glühwein an den Stationen. Aber auf jeden Fall nicht so harte Rennen, soll ja immer noch als Training und zum Spass sein.

ciao
Robert

PS: Denkst du da an Cross oder MTB Rennen? Oder welche wo man mit beidem starten darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (25. September 2001)

Na, da will ich dem Alan jetzt mal ein bischen aus der Patsche helfen, damit er nicht wieder in Eigenwerbung verfallen muß 

Geh mal in sein Profil. Klicke dort auf seine Homepage und blätter ganz nach unten. Dort findest Du auch den Link auf die von Ihm erstellte Seite http://www.cyclocross.de

Ich denke, darauf spielte Alan an 

BTW: Wir sind vermutlich kommenden Sonntag im Deister unterwegs!!!

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Alan (25. September 2001)

Naja, spielte nicht direkt auf den Hamburger Cross-Cup bzw. auf die Cyclocross-Site an. Aber danke für die Werbung   
Ein Freund hat in den letzten Jahren eigentlich immer eine lockere Trainings-Rennserie veranstaltet. So ohne großen Aufwand, egal ob mit Lizenz oder ohne, mit MTB oder Crosser. Waren eigentlich immer gut 20 Leute am Start. TRAINING eben. Jetzt besteht natürlich die Überlegung, das ganze in diesem Jahr wieder zu starten, einmal im Monat, so von November bis Februar. 
Halte das Forum jedenfalls auf dem Laufenden.


----------

